# morrer de morte morrida



## Otec

coisas naturais da vida
como comer, caminhar
morrer de morte matada
morrer de morte morrida
quem sabe eu sinta saudade
como em qualquer despedida.

(De una canción de Gilberto Gil, "Não tenho medo da morte"). 

Morte morrida es una expresión correcta o es una licencia poética y cómo podría traducirla al español sin perder riqueza poética?


----------



## Vanda

_morrer de morte matada
morrer de morte morrida

_Morte morrida é a morte natural contrastada com a morte ''matada'', assassínio.


----------



## Otec

Muito obrigado Vanda!!!


----------



## Nonstar

Está más para el lenguaje popular que para licencia poética, Otec.


----------



## Tomby

Com licença, queria dizer que também são particípios duplos:
Matar (verbo); matado (regular) e _morto_ (irregular)
Morrer (verbo); morrido (regular) e _morto_ (irregular)
Cumprimentos!
TT


----------



## Otec

Entiendo, creo que la traducción podría ser: 

cosas naturales de la vida
como comer, caminar
morir de muerte violenta, 
o morir naturalmente
quizás yo sienta tristeza
como en cualquier despedida

Muchas gracias Nonstar!!!

Muito obrigado Tombatossals!!!!


----------



## GOODVIEW

Otec,
Se me ocurrió algo un poco menos conservador, pero no sé si estará bién:

Morir de muerte herido
O de muerte dormido


----------



## Otec

Muchas gracias Goodview, creo que Gilberto aprobaría tu traducción porque respeta totalmente su línea poética. Te envío un fraternal abrazo. Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Muchas gracias Goodview, creo que Gilberto aprobaría tu traducción porque respeta totalmente su línea poética. Te envío un fraternal abrazo. Gracias a todos!!!


 
Otec,
Muchisimas gracias por la amabilidad.
Otro abrazo!


----------



## okporip

Sem dúvida que a solução de Goodview é elegante e avança em relação à anterior. Parece-me, porém, que se distancia do original, onde o principal são dois elementos:
* uma oposição entre homicídio e morte "natural" (contribuição acima de Vanda);
* a expressão dessa oposição de uma maneira que até poderíamos chamar de "poética", mas desde que lembremos que a poesia em questão foi apropriada por Gilberto Gil junto ao pensamento popular do interior do Brasil - é de lá que vêm "morte matada" e "morte morrida" (contribuição acima de Nonstar).

O desafio, portanto, é tentar manter esses dois elementos na versão em espanhol (ou aproximar-se o máximo possível da combinação entre eles). Não tenho segurança de que meu conhecimento do espanhol seja suficiente para tentá-lo. De todo modo, para ajudar a pensar e ilustrar o que quero dizer, aí vai:

(I)
morir como uno a quien se mata
morir como uno que se va

(II)
morir de "lo mataron"
morir de "se murió nomás"

Bom... outro problema de tradução, neste caso, é bastante conhecido: o da palavra "saudade". Claro que "tristeza" é uma opção, mas as idéias de "nostalgia", "echar de menos" e "extrañar" são mais próximas. A questão é como expressar, em espanhol, a "antecipação do sentimento" (o momento da despedida é o momento do presente) e o duplo caráter da saudade (distância no tempo e no espaço).


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Parece-me, porém, que se distancia do original, onde o principal são dois elementos:
> * uma oposição entre homicídio e morte "natural" (contribuição acima de Vanda);


 
Olá, okporip,
Obrigado por ter achado minha sugestão elegante. No entanto, não querendo parecer mal agradecido ao elogio recebido, vejo-me compelido a  partir ao resgate de minha incursão hispânica, tendo que, para tanto, discordar de sua análise. Ao buscar uma fórmula que ficasse agradável à leitura, impus-me justamente o respeito ao sentido do original. Senão vejamos:

Morir de muerte herido: Quem morre ferido de morte, a menos que seja um suicida, foi golpeado por alguém e, portanto, sua morte foi "matada".

Morir de muerte dormido: Quem morre adormecido pela morte, morre de modo natural e, portanto, morre "de morte morrida".

A menos que meu espanhol tosco tenha me pregado uma peça, esse é o sentido que vejo no que escrevi.


----------



## okporip

GOODVIEW said:


> Morir de muerte herido: Quem morre ferido de morte, a menos que seja um suicida, foi golpeado por alguém e, portanto, sua morte foi "matada".
> 
> Morir de muerte dormido: Quem morre adormecido pela morte, morre de modo natural e, portanto, morre "de morte morrida".



Longe de parecer mal agradecido, Goodview... o debate é saudável!

Antes  de treplicar, digo, francamente, que não tenho nenhum indicativo de que  o meu espanhol esteja mais bem cultivado do que o seu. Posso estar comendo  bolas consideráveis!

A distância que, sob esse risco, enxerguei e  sigo enxergando tem a ver, sobretudo, com algo que você não considerou  na resposta: o que apontei como segundo "elemento" - a linguagem, o  jeito "popular" de expressar a ideia. A inversão sintática ("de muerte  herido" por "herido de muerte") e o tom algo "poético" (o jogo entre  "herido" e "dormido de muerte") seriam, nesse sentido, os principais  responsáveis pelo afastamento em relação ao original. Um falante nativo  poderia dizer se tenho ou não razão quanto a isso, e se os dois "chutes"  que dei chegariam ou não mais perto de expressões que soassem  "populares" em espanhol.  

Quanto à oposição entre homicídio e  morte natural, o que acho é que sua proposta é menos precisa, digamos,  do que o original. Veja: tudo o que não é "morte matada" (homicídio,  supondo que possamos considerar o suicídio como caso particular deste,  ou, então, homicídio + suicídio) é "morte morrida". Já a expressão  "morir de muerte dormido" evocaria apenas as "mortes morridas" em que se  morre dormindo ou, no máximo, "em tranquilidade, em paz". Novamente,  porém, acho que só um nativo para dizer se ela daria conta de casos como  um ataque cardíaco fulminante, um afogamento, um acidente  automobilístico violento...


----------



## Fer BA

Pessoal,

Algumas coisas, pequenas precisões....

A versão do Goodview
_Morir de muerte herido_
_O de muerte dormido _​e *muito* poética, mas com um tom _clássico, _como no _Cancionero, _e hoje isso já não é muito popular (é muito _literária_). 

A divisão _popular _no castelhano é _muerte violenta/muerte natural. _Um afogamento, um acidente automobilistico, são mortes violentas, mas não são _mortes matadas..._um ataque cardíaco fulminante.....não sei...se eu tivesse que escolher..._muerte violenta_ também.

minha versão....

cosas naturales de la vida
como caminar o comer
morir de muerte violenta, 
o de muerte natural
como en cualquier despedida
quizás te vaya a añorar

Tentei respeitar o ritmo, a estrutura da rima e o tom sencilho e coloquial. Saudade é, para mim também, intraduzível. A_ñorar_ (ainda não muito usado) tem mais uma significação de "antecipação do sentimento" -como diz o Okporip- que _extrañar_.


----------



## okporip

Fer BA said:


> A divisão _popular _no castelhano é _muerte violenta/muerte  natural. _Um afogamento, um acidente automobilistico, são mortes  violentas, mas não são _mortes matadas..._um ataque cardíaco  fulminante.....não sei...se eu tivesse que escolher..._muerte violenta_  também.



Fer,

Pelo que entendi, a divisão _muerte violenta/ muerte natural_,  embora "popular",não expressa o sentido da divisão "morte  matada/morte morrida", que inexiste em castelhano. Para mim, o desafio  de tradução neste caso é, justamente, _criar, encontrar, inventar_  uma divisão em castelhano que, ao mesmo tempo em que preserve o máximo  possível do sentido original, possa soar como "popular". 

Mas esclareço: "popular", aqui, não é a divisão "que todo mundo usa",  senão uma que se origina no pensamento da população simples, do campo,  de menor grau de escolaridade. A poesia que há nas expressões "morte  matada" e "morte morrida" vem do pensamento da gente simples e, logo em  seguida, do ato de trazer esse pensamento para "dentro" da letra de uma  canção, relacionando-o com outros elementos. Não haveria nenhuma poesia  em dizer "morrer por homicídio_/_morrer naturalmente"... 

 Creio que falantes nativos do castelhano podem _gambetear_,  digamos, a oposição _muerte violenta/ muerte natural _e, lançando  mão dos recursos da sua língua, chegar a uma oposição entre dois tipos  de morte que se aproxime daquela entre "matadas" e  "morridas". Tudo depende de entender essa última - e isso você fez;  tanto é assim, que reconheceu que mortes por afogamento e por acidente  de carro, embora violentas, não são "matadas".


----------



## Fer BA

Entendo a significação que vôce da ao termo _popular_, concordo. Eu fiquei com essa dúvida, e fiquei achando nisso, mas não estaba certo de que vôce falasse disso. 

Em castelhano a gente fala muito de morte _a mãos de -_que é uma "subclasse" da morte violenta (os homicidios, por exemplo)-. Acho que isso é o mesmo que _morte matada_. E muitos outros, gente sencilha, falam de morrer nas mãos de deus -quando a pessoa não sofre uma morte violenta a mãos de ninguém. 

Morte matada = muerte por manos ajenas
Morte morrida = muerte en las manos de dios


cosas naturales de la vida
como comer caminar
muerte por manos ajenas, 
o en las manos de dios
quizás te vaya a añorar
como en cualquier despedida

(sem rima.....).


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Longe de parecer mal agradecido, Goodview... o debate é saudável!


 
É verdade, okporip,
E de quebra bastante divertido.

Concordo que a minha sugestão não é nada popular, infelizmente não tenho conhecimento para tanto.

Pegando carona na inspiração do Fer, ocorreu-me mais uma alternativa:

Morir por el hombre despachado
O por Dios llamado


----------



## Otec

okporip, Goodview e Per BA: Eu aprecio o seu contributo, porque eles são muito enriqueceu a minha pouco conhecimento de Português. Para a palavra saudade, que, como todos concordam é a tradução impossível, eu acho que não deve se preocupar: o site da Real Academia Espanhola definir esse termo, então agora eu incluí na minha versão.


----------



## okporip

Fer BA said:


> cosas naturales de la vida
> como comer caminar
> muerte por manos ajenas,
> o en las manos de dios
> quizás te vaya a añorar
> como en cualquier despedida
> 
> (sem rima.....).



Fer e Goodview,

Gostei de ver as soluções que encontraram à minha formulação do problema. Bom... mas a verdade é que ele não é nada simples: como bem lembrou o Fer, tem a questão da rima que se perde (Goodview encontra a rima, mas não acompanhando "vida", como no original); e, depois de tudo, ainda teríamos que ver se a letra "cabe" na melodia original. Aí, melhor mandar o Gilberto Gil conversar com... com quem, Fer? (pode ser o Drexler, ainda que ele seja _del otro lado del río_?) 

Bom... para mim, pelo menos, valeu como exercício e como aprendizado de castelhano! _Gracias, chicos!_

Otec poderia contar-nos como ficou a versão dele...


----------



## Otec

Okporip: Mais uma vez, muito obrigado pela sua inestimável contribuição. No final destas considerações colocar a tradução.  
No que diz respeito à musicalidade da canção eu encontrei um par de versos que não se "encaixam", mas decidiu repetir algumas palavras: 

Después de la muerte YA
ya nadie habrá COMO YO
como yo aquí ahora
pensando en el más allá
ya no habrá más allá
el más allá será entonces
no tendré pies ni cabeza
ni hígado ni pulmón
cómo podré tener miedo
si no tendré corazón?


Foi apenas uma questão nesta tradução, que é o PIRIPAQUE palavra, não consultado por ela, porque eu acho que é uma "onomatopeya", como se diz em espanhol, algo como uma palavra de som feita, é por isso que eu incluísse a palavra original , o que também soa muito bonito. 
No que diz respeito à proposta de convidar Jorge Drexler, concordo completamente, embora eu completaria uma trilogia pedir a opinião de Pedro Aznar pedindo suas opiniões, como está na mesma linha de pensamento e é também um grande conhecedor de música e poetas brasileiros.
Em relação ao núcleo de discussão amigável que gerou os versos que falavam da morte matada e a morte morrida, uma vez que a tradução, e cantada por várias vezes, não hesite em escolher a versão proposta por Goodview. Eventualmente, quando eu fiz a minha consulta com a minha tradução é ainda incipiente e sem contexto muito determinado, a versão não mostra a dimensão que agora eu acho que ele tem. Talvez Fer e você, cheio de leitura de poesia, também concordo que tem preservado musicalidade muito bom e original sentido .
Aqui eu enviar a versão original ea versão traduzida, em seguida. Um grande abraço para vocês, meus amigos aqui e ali



Não tenho medo da morte 
mas sim medo de morrer 
qual seria a diferença 
você há de perguntar 

letra completa aqui

*Versão traduzida*

No tengo miedo a la muerte
pero sí miedo de morir
cuál sería la diferencia
tú me habrás de preguntar
es que la muerte es después
que dejo de respirar,
morir aún es aquí.
En la vida, el sol, el aire
aún puedo tener dolor
o ganas de orinar.

Después de la muerte
ya nadie habrá
como yo aquí ahora
pensando en el más allá
ya no habrá más allá
el más allá será entonces
no tendré pies ni cabeza
ni hígado ni pulmón
cómo podré tener miedo
si no tendré corazón?

No tengo miedo a la muerte
pero miedo de morir sí
la muerte es después de mi
mas quien va a morir soy yo
será ese mi último acto
y tendré que estar presente
así como un presidente

da el poder al sucesor
tendré que morir viviendo
sabiendo que ya me voy 

entonces, en ese instante 
sufriré, quién sabe un choque
un piripaque o un golpe
un escalofrío, un toque
cosas naturales de la vida
como comer, caminar
morir de muerte herida, 
morir de muerte dormida.
Quizás yo sienta saudade
como en cualquier despedida.


----------



## okporip

Bom, Otec...

Evidentemente, a decisão é sua, mas não posso deixar de frisar que a opção que você fez não me parece a melhor.

Sobre "piripaque": até onde sei, não é onomatopeia, não. Refere-se a um problema de saúde repentino, que pode ser um ataque cardíaco, uma queda de pressão, um desmaio, uma crise convulsiva... enfim, algo que faça a pessoa ficar visivelmente alterada, de um momento para o outro.

Saudações!


----------



## Vanda

piripaque - 


1. Qualquer indisposição ou perturbação física; TRECO; TROÇO
2. Ataque nervoso; CHILIQUE; FANIQUITO
3. Problema que prejudica ou interrompe o funcionamento de algo; TILTI:

http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=piripaque


----------



## Otec

Eu considero muito sua opinião sobre os versos. o seu contributo muito bom, Okporip: PIRIPAQUE não poderia encontrar em qualquer dicionário e eu soava como onomatopéia. Mais uma vez muito obrigado!

Eu pensei que a tradução foi concluída e piripaque é uma palavra muito bonita, mas eu vou ter que começar a procurar seus equivalentes em espanhol. Ugh! O que complica o trabalho do tradutor! Muito obrigado, Vanda!!! E Aulete muito bom dicionário


----------



## GOODVIEW

Otec,
Achei bem legal você manter a palavra _saudade_. Trata-se de uma palavra já internacionalizada, até uma certa medida, que merece seu espaço pelo tanto que representa em termos de riqueza de sentimentos. E numa tradução, acho que fica muito bem manter uma certa coloração local.

Abraços a todos!


----------



## Fer BA

Otec:

Tive o atrevimento de fazer algumas sugestões a sua tradução, por conta de ter, talvez, outra _musicalidade_ 



Otec said:


> No que diz respeito à musicalidade da canção eu encontrei um par de versos que não se "encaixam", mas decidiu repetir algumas palavras:
> 
> 
> *Versão traduzida*
> 
> No tengo miedo a la muerte
> pero sí miedo de morir
> cuál será la diferencia (cuál sería la diferencia)
> tú me habrás de preguntar
> es que la muerte es después
> que dejo de respirar,
> morir aún es aquí.
> En la vida, el sol, el aire
> aún puedo tener dolor
> tener ganas de orinar. (o ganas de orinar.)
> 
> Después de la muerte YA
> no habrá nadie como yo
> como yo aquí y ahora
> pensando en el más allá
> ya no habrá más más allá
> el más allá será el entonces
> no tendré pies ni cabeza
> sin hígado y sin pulmón
> cómo podré tener miedo
> si no tendré corazón?
> 
> No tengo miedo a la muerte
> pero miedo de morir sí
> la muerte es después de mi
> mas quien va a morir soy yo
> será ese mi último acto
> y tendré que estar presente
> así como un presidente
> 
> da el poder al sucesor
> tendré que morir viviendo
> sabiendo que ya me voy
> 
> entonces, en ese instante
> sufriré, quién sabe un choque
> un piripaque o un golpe
> un escalofrío, un toque
> cosas naturales de la vida
> como comer, caminar
> morir de muerte herida,
> morir de muerte dormida.
> Quizás yo sienta saudade
> como en cualquier despedida.


 
Piripaque....difícil....achei primeiro en _patatús_, mas acredito que é uma palavra horrível, talvez....talvez você pode criar uma palavra nova, usando uma palavra que já existe como _tris _(Leve sonido que hace una cosa delicada al quebrarse)_...._talvez_ tris-a-tris, _que, sendo _tris_ uma onomatopeia, bem pode ser _*outra*_ onomatopeia...

Um grande abraço


----------



## Otec

Muito obrigado, Goodview para a sua aprovação: a palavra "saudade" é gravada na pedra.
Fer, eu sou muito grato por sua correção, eu cruzei algumas palavras e agora parece melhor. 
E o que eu posso dizer? Eu amo o PIRIPAQUE palavra, eu acho que também é imutável!


----------

